

Currently - a simple chrome extension that shows you the time and the weather. - vbabiy
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ojhmphdkpgbibohbnpbfiefkgieacjmh

======
dickbutkis
In addition to removing the unneeded permissions, another change should be
keeping the seconds from jumping around every time they increment, it detracts
from the clean feeling it should be evoking.

~~~
vbabiy
We do plan on adding this.

~~~
dickbutkis
it'd also be pretty useful to have an hour by hour weather forecast to
supplement the day by day weather forecast

------
pinko
Nice. Why does it need so many permissions?

My physical location, I understand -- but "access to my data on google.com"
and all my "tabs and browsing activity"? No way.

~~~
vbabiy
We use these permission to still give you to the ability to get to the default
new-tab page that comes with chrome.

~~~
pinko
I'd be willing to forgo that ability in order to reduce the necessary
permissions.

As as aside, is there any way for users to verify or view what specific data
an extension actually accessed? (I'm assuming not.)

